# no pork



## macrotis

I need the following sentences in Chinese:

-no pork (or in general, the meal shouldn't have anything obtained from pig)
-no green pepper (only green peppers, all others are okay)
-not cold (ie. the drink shouldn't be cold)
-no ice (ie, don't put ice)

Are these correct?
没猪肉, 没猪油
没青椒
不冷
没有冰


----------



## Chinoise

Hi Macrotis,

It'll be better if you can provide the context so others can help you.

I am guessing this is to specify dietary needs to a restaurant? 

You can try:

嚴禁豬肉﹐豬油及其副製品 -- Absolutely no pork, lard or pork by-product
嚴禁青椒 - Absolutely no green pepper
嚴禁寒冷飲品 - Absolutely no cold drink

嚴禁冰塊 - Absolutely no ice

Hope this helps.


----------



## macrotis

It really helps. Thank you very much. I'll need them when eating in Shanghai next week.


----------



## Chinoise

Here's simplied Chinese character for you to be used in Shanghai:

严禁猪肉，猪油及其副制品​ -- Absolutely no pork, lard or pork by-product​
严禁青椒​ - Absolutely no green pepper​
严禁寒冷饮品​ - Absolutely no cold drink​
严禁冰块​ - Absolutely no ice
​


----------



## Ghabi

Chinoise said:


> 严禁猪肉，猪油及其副制品
> -- Absolutely no pork, lard or pork by-product
> 
> 严禁青椒
> - Absolutely no green pepper
> 
> 严禁寒冷饮品
> - Absolutely no cold drink
> 
> 严禁冰块
> - Absolutely no ice


"严禁..." means "... is prohibited", so that's okay for number one (halal), but probably not the others:

-不要加青椒

-不要冷饮

-不要加冰


----------



## Chinoise

Ghabi said:


> "严禁..." means "... is prohibited", so that's okay for number one (halal), but probably not the others:
> 
> -不要加青椒
> 
> -不要冷饮
> 
> -不要加冰


 
I am aware of that Ghabi, but since some may interpret "不要...." as something by choice, or just a preference, they may not take it seriously (just a bit wouldn't hurt), or just simply decline.

However with "严禁..." there's no room for negotiation, as in "strictly forbidden" like you mentioned, since macrotis didn't really specify how strict this diet is, I'd figured it might've been a better choice of wording just to be safe.

What do you think?


----------



## macrotis

Thank you folks. Here is the thing: Anything from pig is prohibited to eat by religion. I'm allergic to green pepper. I don't like cold drinks even in the hottest days of summer (_Some Like It Hot_, you know). I don't know if these things make any changes in your translation, but I hope some waiter will be wise enough to get the point.


----------



## AVim

Chinoise said:


> I am aware of that Ghabi, but since some may interpret "不要...." as something by choice, or just a preference, they may not take it seriously (just a bit wouldn't hurt), or just simply decline.
> 
> However with "严禁..." there's no room for negotiation, as in "strictly forbidden" like you mentioned, since macrotis didn't really specify how strict this diet is, I'd figured it might've been a better choice of wording just to be safe.
> 
> What do you think?



"严禁..." sounds *very official*, which is usually used by the government in cautions, announcements, etc. So I think it should be weird (even a little offensive) if someone says "严禁..." to a waiter (or waitress) in a hotel, unless he is the hotel manager.


----------



## samanthalee

It's kind of difficult to have "no pork, no lard" in a Chinese eating place. Even if no pork is added to the dish itself, the cookware used would have traces of it (and probably not light traces) because the previous dishes. Perhaps you'd like to look for 清真餐馆 and 清真食品; which shouldn't be too difficult since Islam is the religion of one of the minority ethnic groups in China. Take a look at Wikipedia here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Islamic_cuisine .


----------



## Ghabi

ahlan wa-sahlan ya macrotis. Welcome to China (in advance). 

As Samantha said, the safest way is to look for a halal restaurant. But it's not easy sometimes, so you may want to print the following out, and carry it around with you (how about printing it on a T-shirt): 

您好！我是穆斯林，不能吃猪肉、猪油或是任何猪的副产品。我对青椒有食物过敏，也不能吃。请确保我的饭菜里没有这些东西。另外我不要冷饮，我的饮品都不要加冰。谢谢您！


----------



## Chinoise

AVim said:


> "严禁..." sounds *very official*, which is usually used by the government in cautions, announcements, etc. So I think it should be weird (even a little offensive) if someone says "严禁..." to a waiter (or waitress) in a hotel, unless he is the hotel manager.


 
Yes that's true macrotis, this is meant for you to print out and show to the restaurant (I am thinking about like a doctor's note.  ).  

"严禁..." is not meant to be used colloquially, I think samanthalee and Ghabi's suggestions are great, stick to halal restaurants, and print out what Ghabi wrote (it's friendly but to the point).


----------



## David121

It looks like that you saw them in a restaurant. In my opinion, NO here means do not add. i.e., no ice which maybe mean do no add ice to the drink.


----------



## BODYholic

I am under the impression that you couldn't differentiate 不要 (do not want) and 没有 (do no*t* have).

When spoken, 不冷 sounds like you are complaining to the server that your drink is not chill enough. In Singapore, we say 不要冷的.

And 没有冰, it is likely to be understood as 'There is no ice!? I need more ice please.'. You can say, 不要冰(塊).



macrotis said:


> I need the following sentences in Chinese:
> 
> -no pork (or in general, the meal shouldn't have anything obtained from pig)
> -no green pepper (only green peppers, all others are okay)
> -not cold (ie. the drink shouldn't be cold)
> -no ice (ie, don't put ice)
> 
> Are these correct?
> 没猪肉, 没猪油
> 没青椒
> 不冷
> 没有冰


----------



## vickeeel

In Cantonese, when people want to order, for example, noodles without meat, they would say:

面*走肉*


----------

